# DBX Drive Rack PA+



## porksoda (Feb 25, 2010)

Hiya,

Anyone using this to eq their sub or monitors?

I am currently using the bfd for my sub eq'ing purposes. But recently a client has ordered this unit for his pro rack.

I was reading about the unit and seems like for 300 or so dollars it does a pretty nifty all in one tool...

DBX PA+

My understanding is that it has multiple outputs that get sifted through xover first.. so in essence can have 3 subs eq'd at the same time.. or 2 subs + monitors or any other configuration. 

edit- after reading the manual a bit only 3 band peq.


----------



## SaMe (May 1, 2010)

Hi,

i'm using the Drive Rack but just like limiter and Xover, i never had problem with this HW


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I have one (a PA, not the PA+, though I understand them to be pretty much the same), it is not currently in use, it seems to work quite well though, the auto-eq is very nice for a quick setup for a party or a one night implementation 

It all depends on how much customization you want, the parametric eq values do not change in 1 hz increments... and the Q values do not change in 0.01 increments either however they are shown in that way (ie, a value may be 0.74) ... granted, I am using the PA, not the PA+ however I don't think that changed...


----------

